# Anyone built any of Clayton Boyer's clocks?



## dbrode1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got the plans for the Simplicity Clock. 
YouTube - Simplicity Wooden Gear Clock by Clayton Boyer

Also got the Scroll Saw book with plans for this one:
YouTube - Dave's Wooden Gear Clock

Got the stainless steel rods for the arbors, some brass tubing, and some Baltic Birch plywood.

Just a little more to do to finish up the workshop and then I can get started.

It might be fun!


----------



## nuetzij (May 16, 2011)

I just received my plans also. Looking forward to starting it. However, I do not have much experience with something like this, but still looking forward to it.


----------

